# Want a Free Audi Accessories Car Cover?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're starting a massive parts giveaway here on our forums *(MORE HERE: http://fourtitude.com/features/Colu...-audi-stuff-via-fourtitude-discussion-forums/)*. The effort is to try to thank those who already use these forums and jump start some of the slower forums by rewarding those Audi owners and enthusiasts who choose to make a visit to our forums part of their routine.

We're starting with official Audi Accessories car covers and we have one for the A6 (2005-2008) though I suspect it'd fit the 2009-11 as well as they didn't change. So, post away folks as we'd like to give this to a very deserving owner. 

One caveat. You need a U.S. shipping address. We're not shipping abroad, but if you have someone who can we have no problem with that. Also, once you receive it, we'd love to see you post your impressions or even an FAQ.

Danke and Happy Holidays.


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

Im game for one :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

quickhuh said:


> Im game for one :beer::beer::beer::beer:


Do us a favor and make a post about your Audi, anything really but we really love FAQs and build threads, and let me know when you have via PM. That's all it'd take to qualify you.


----------



## Bda10889 (Jul 15, 2003)

Way cool of you guys...

My C5 S6 Avant could use some goodies... maybe a bath too! 


D8E_8448 by questionlp, on Flickr


D8E_8447 by questionlp, on Flickr

PC: Linh Pham of Portland C&C and QLP Photography.... 

don't want to get in trouble using someone elses photo... even though its my car! haha


----------

